# hkskyline's 2017 in Doha, Qatar



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Doha is a great place to break up a long flight between Asia and Europe. The city doesn't have as many attractions as its neighbours, Dubai and Abu Dhabi, but the hotel prices are a bargain due to the ongoing blockade. There aren't too many tourists around and the people are very friendly to help you get around. Here is a pot pourri of a quick morning of sightseeing during my Qatar stopover.













































































































One of the must-do's is to walk along the Corniche, which stretches along the bayfront for a good 7km. I didn't do the entire walk but just a small stretch around the Museum of Islamic Art.














































While I stayed in the "old" area, the exciting part of town for skyscraper fans is on the other side of the water at West Bay.


















































































While nowadays tourism and aviation play a prominent role in the economy, pearling used to be the country's key industry.










Just across from the pearl monument is Souq Waqif, a tidy market and great place for a meal in the cooler parts of the day.













































































































More photos on my website : http://www.globalphotos.org/doha.htm


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Luv that modern building just above your Corniche pics. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Doha :cheers:


----------



## Cheesiness (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice photos, but I would never personally visit Qatar, it's a slave state, hundreds, thousands even of asian workers have died building the soccer world cup facilities there, it's disgusting, and it should be boycotted.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Reminds me of Buffalo


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Like Dubai, the best way to appreciate this desert oasis/miracle is by air. Both airports offer wonderful city views on their flight paths.









































































_More photos on my flight report : http://www.globalphotos.org/qr1.htm _


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

After my vacation in Europe, I was back in Doha for one night before continuing my journey home. West Bay is the new central business district with lots of colourful skyscrapers and a lovely waterfront promenade as well.








































































































































More photos on my website : http://www.globalphotos.org/doha.htm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Doha


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos. Prefer the old town.The modern skyscrapers, while impressive in a very certain sort of way - are just soulless by comparison.


----------

